# Pot + Tomato = Pomato



## gonfishin (Oct 10, 2007)

well here is a shot in the dark. I know very little about botany and the process of grafting and I have never grown weed before (starting next year) but I was wondering... would it be possible to graft a tomato plant onto a cannibis plant? I know that it has been done with cactus (the little things in gardening centers with a green bottom and a different cactus on top in any color). Is it possible?

I know this would mess with the general orders of nature but it would be a great way to grow weed stealthily in the middle of someones garden... 

salads may frequent my dinner table much more.

-thanks- 


i was not sure on where to post this thread but it seems like an advanced topic.


----------



## durban poison (Oct 10, 2007)

But, when it comes to flowering, what would you have? Buds or, Tomatoes? It can only be one or the other...


----------



## gonfishin (Oct 10, 2007)

mmm... i see. but what if the THC went into the tomatoes? it would not be good for smoking in that case but i would still eat the tomatoes.


----------



## durban poison (Oct 10, 2007)

gonfishin said:


> mmm... i see. but what if the THC went into the tomatoes? it would not be good for smoking in that case but i would still eat the tomatoes.


Pass the tomatoe on the left hand side! 
Can you imagine sitting round, chillin' with your mates....passing them a tomatoe to bite down on!


----------



## gonfishin (Oct 10, 2007)

aahhahaahhaahhaaa. 
new rules.
whoever washes the tomato gets the first bite.


----------



## durban poison (Oct 10, 2007)

gonfishin said:


> aahhahaahhaahhaaa.
> new rules.
> whoever washes the tomato gets the first bite.


As long as they're not cherry tomatoes!


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Oct 11, 2007)

I read a story of someone doing this, but i dont think it is true, nor do i think it is possible.

But i did hear and belive you can graft root stalk of a Marijuana plant to Hops plant.


----------



## natmoon (Oct 11, 2007)

This doesn't work trics cannot be produced by a tomato however it is theoretically possible to make the tomato leaves produce trics,but im pretty sure that these would taste like shit and you would have to use them only for thc extraction


----------



## potroast (Oct 11, 2007)

If you guys don't cut it out, I'm gonna move this thread to the Newbie section.


----------



## Early (Oct 11, 2007)

They can be grafted together. But the tomatoes will still be tomatoes and the weed will still be weed. It won't make tomatoes that will get you high. Or weed that smells like tomatoes. Weed can also grafted to the hops plant.


----------



## Ralphie (Oct 11, 2007)

yea ive also read that weed can and has been grafted to hops, but theyre both in the Cannabaceae family.. i don't think its been successful with any other plants.. it would be cool though if it was possible to take small properties of other plants, fruits and give them to cannabis or even have edible fruits with thc.. theres still a lot to be revealed in the future. never say never


----------



## originalstrain (Oct 22, 2007)

you can only graft plants within the same genus and rarely does it work unless its the same species i love weed but im also a master gardener for you ppl who dont know what that is you have to know your plant shit! lol


----------



## 420chazz (Oct 23, 2007)

you can graft 2 different plants together if they are in the same family. pot is in the family "cannabaceae", tomatos are in the family "solanaceae", so no u cant do that. however you can graft hops onto pot and vice versa because they are in the same family. i'm pretty sure thats how it goes.
chazz


----------



## originalstrain (Oct 23, 2007)

yup family and genus are pretty much the same thing.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 23, 2007)

what about splicing seeds? like a weed seed with a tomatoe seed or somthing else. wold that be at all possible?


----------



## tckfui (Oct 23, 2007)

heres an idea... for gorila groweres... since marijuana and stinging nettles are in the same family... graft the stininging nettles around the buds... so if any one comes by and wants to take a few buds tey get rashed up!


----------



## intensive (Oct 23, 2007)

is nettles the plants that burned me like fire whenever i was in scotland? then there was another plant to rub that always grew near it that u rubbed on and the burning went away, natures pretty sweet huh


----------



## tckfui (Oct 23, 2007)

yea that was most likly it, theres a few diferent kinds
http://www.geocities.com/gregory_fewer/nettles.jpg
http://www.mariquita.com/images/photogallery/nettles-med.jpg
http://www.wildmanstevebrill.com/JPEG'S/Plant Web Images/Nettles.Photo.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/dorset/content/images/2005/06/20/nettles_470_1_470x352.jpg

they dont sting if you cook them... I dont know why... but I dont want to eat them anyway... some people smoke them.


----------



## troy149 (Oct 24, 2007)

I know for sure you can graft pot onto hops and we're experimenting with it a little. I also know that tomatoes are in the same family as tobacco and the two can share grafts. Not as cool as pot but I'd rather eat tomatoes than wear the patch.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 24, 2007)

I've heard that you can do hops too so there must be something to it. We need someone that can do an experiment for us!


----------



## smokeytom (Oct 29, 2007)

well grafting won't work because you need to change the plant at the molecular level BUT ain't science a wonderful thing - in the early days of GM it was thought that all you had to do was find the gene and splice it into something else - hey presto instant change. WRONG! 

However it is possible to produce THC in the tomato leaves only (the fruit - well you'll need something to eat when you get the munchies -lol) , and it leaves the goverments of the world (especially the USA) up the sh*t creek without a paddle - so much for their plans to erradicate it through biological warfare. You can't put a ban on tomatoes can you?: and it gets away from all those expensive indoor lamps. problems with sexing plants etc. just grow them in your garden, allotment, greenhouse - even next door to Mr Plod's house. Ah well, back to the greenhouse.


----------



## cali-high (Oct 29, 2007)

well some1 i kno said back in the day they grafted a pot plant to a lemon tree.and said the buds had a citrus taste.

ive seen pics of the plant.but im still not a believer


----------



## henrymuska (Oct 29, 2007)

another plant that cannabis in theory could be grafted to is a hackberry, which produces a small drupe (typically a berry). hackberries are known for their drought tolerance. also they are trees so it would be a very interesting end product seeing that they grow from about 10m to 25m.


----------



## smokeytom (Nov 5, 2007)

well if all you're doing by grafting is allowing the root system to feed the graft, apple growers have been doing it for centuries. You seem to think grafting will somehow cause the plant to share its biological properties - sorry mate, it don't work that way.
Perhaps I should send you some of my genetically enhanced tom plant seeds for you to grow - no grafting required.


----------



## bigbudsgood (Nov 5, 2007)

Look at Homer Jayee Simpson. He created tomacco!


----------



## originalstrain (Nov 5, 2007)

yea tomacco! thats right i forgot about that, everything i know must be wrong, cuz i saw homer do it! lol i love the simpsons!


----------



## dalgoda (Nov 17, 2007)

I understand that in apple trees it is sometimes used to dwarf the tree. so can you do it the other way and create a hackberry sized tree out of a indica?
if you could would it still have thc?


----------



## 420chazz (Nov 17, 2007)

pretty sure the only thing pot can be GRAFTED onto is hops, maybe hackberrys too. but gene splicing might be possible although it would take a lot of work and money.
chazz


----------



## WormSlayer (Jan 1, 2008)

tckfui said:


> they dont sting if you cook them... I dont know why... but I dont want to eat them anyway... some people smoke them.


 Nettles can be cooked or made into a tea, the high temperature destroys the needle-like, toxin filled trichomes that give the plant its name. 
I can confirm from personal experience that sap from the Dock Leaf is very effective in neutralising the painful effects of a nettle sting!  
Not heard of anyone smoking them before, sounds disgusting!


----------



## alphabibbiddy boo boo (Jan 1, 2008)

this is insane! and hey, early, what is the result of grafting cannabis onto hops?

ps squibillies up, hoes down.!


----------



## Reprogammed (Jan 2, 2008)

A quick idea: nettles used as a defense against animals, thieves, and just as general ground cover for the early days of your babies' time on Earth?

Think I'll try that here in a few months.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 27, 2022)

I'm high as fuck.


----------



## sunasun (May 27, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I'm high as fuck.


Yeah, me too. Nice, huh? How is that giraffe milk up there?


----------

